# Using 120V 60 Hz in 240V 50Hz Areas



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I’m wondering how cruisers deal with the problem of a boat wired for 120V 60Hz, when they’re in an area of the world that runs on 240V 50 Hz. for dockside power.

Once suggestion I read was wire the boat for 240/50 before leaving for those areas.

Another idea was to use an isolation transformer to step down the 240/50 to 120/50, but only appliances and power tools that are 50 and 50/60 Hz will work fine. The 60Hz appliances and power tools may or may not work, and if they do work they will not work for long or very good. If you have a 120/60 charger/inverter in those areas it will be rendered useless, so no dockside charging to batteries. Solar or Wind will be the only options then.

I was wondering if a solution would be to use a 50/60Hz inverter/charger.

Electrical is still a little greek to me, so I’m still learning.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes, buy a transformer from 240-120. It will change the frequency to what you are after as well! - That way its all safe.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

another way would be to carry a 240v 50hz separate charger and run off your inverter on the vessel. here is an example 
Cliplight 12 Volt 28 Amp Battery Charger: BatteryMart.com


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

Isolation transformers with a step-down from 220 volts to 120 (European) do not change the frequency from 50 Hz (cycles per second) to 60 Hz. They are nothing but iron and several copper coils. However, the Philippines is a country with 240 Volts 60 Hz. In Eastern Japan, which includes Tokyo 50 Hz is used. In Western Japan that includes Osaka and Kyoto, 60 Hz is used. This had to do with reconstruction after WWII where Great Britain took one part of the country and the USA another. Many power supplies for electronic equipment (computers, printers, DVD players and stereos) have switched mode power supplies and don't care about frequency. Check all your electronic equipment for frequency. Electric motors will run slower and the windings have to be a little heavier for 50 Hz so burnout is a problem on large 60 Hz motors like in air conditioners. Hair dryers should work, which are mainly a resistance appliance and the small motors should work at 50 Hz. Isolation transformers are a great idea anyway because of electrolysis between boats. For instance an iron boat will eat up an aluminum boat, outboard, or stern drive next to it because of the connection through the shared AC power system. Total destruction can happen in a few months. Charging batteries with an automotive charger can also cause the same problem. A marine charger has separate coils for high and low voltage (not shared like automotive) so be sure to use marine. Some modern small chargers use a switched power supply and I do not know if there is isolation so be careful.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

St Anna said:


> Yes, buy a transformer from 240-120. It will change the frequency to what you are after as well! - That way its all safe.


From what I read while the transformer will step down the voltage, it won't change the cycles from 50 to 60. If that's correct then it won't get my 120V/60Hz charger charging my batteries at the dock. Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

LakeSuperiorGeezer said:


> Isolation transformers with a step-down from 220 volts to 120 (European) do not change the frequency from 50 Hz (cycles per second) to 60 Hz. They are nothing but iron and several copper coils. However, the Philippines is a country with 240 Volts 60 Hz. In Eastern Japan, which includes Tokyo 50 Hz is used. In Western Japan that includes Osaka and Kyoto, 60 Hz is used. This had to do with reconstruction after WWII where Great Britain took one part of the country and the USA another. Many power supplies for electronic equipment (computers, printers, DVD players and stereos) have switched mode power supplies and don't care about frequency. Check all your electronic equipment for frequency. Electric motors will run slower and the windings have to be a little heavier for 50 Hz so burnout is a problem on large 60 Hz motors like in air conditioners. Hair dryers should work, which are mainly a resistance appliance and the small motors should work at 50 Hz. Isolation transformers are a great idea anyway because of electrolysis between boats. For instance an iron boat will eat up an aluminum boat, outboard, or stern drive next to it because of the connection through the shared AC power system. Total destruction can happen in a few months. Charging batteries with an automotive charger can also cause the same problem. A marine charger has separate coils for high and low voltage (not shared like automotive) so be sure to use marine. Some modern small chargers use a switched power supply and I do not know if there is isolation so be careful.


I checked out the chargers for our cell phones and laptop and they were 50/60, and most all of my power tools are too...so that should be good. Any boat appliances we have are 12V, so as long as stay that route I'll be good. It's charging my AGM start and Gel house batteries from dock power, and not by engine power that concern me the most. I'm planning on rigging for solar, but I'd like the option of dock power charging if possible.


----------



## Echappee (Oct 4, 2009)

*Use of an inverter (and some other experience)*

We have an inverter on our boat. When we went from the US to the Med (120/60 to 240/50), we added a transformer and connected one of our two electrical input to the transformer (we do not have A/C so no problem). All our 110 V appliances are 50-60Hz (drill, laptop, etc.) and we were able to recharge our batteries easily. Our inverter is a Freedom and I had checked it was 50-60Hz. Once at the dock we just had to modify one of our electrical cords to fit into the local system.
(If you travel to these types of locations remember also to change your propane diffusers on your stove else you may have surprises when you light up using the local tanks!)


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Charger Voltages.*



JiffyLube said:


> It's charging my AGM start and Gel house batteries from dock power, and not by engine power that concern me the most. I'm planning on rigging for solar, but I'd like the option of dock power charging if possible.


Check the charger for input voltage and Hz. There could be a switch for selecting voltages. If you have voltage options and this is not a marine charger, use an isolation transformer ahead of it or buy another charger. The charger is probably cheaper than the transformer. If you do charge with your existing charger and you do not know its specifications, unplug after each use. Of course be sure to make the transformer larger in capacity than any loads you may have on it.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

newhaul said:


> another way would be to carry a 240v 50hz separate charger and run off your inverter on the vessel. here is an example
> Cliplight 12 Volt 28 Amp Battery Charger: BatteryMart.com


If I use a transformer to step down the voltage to the house appliances and power tools, wouldn't it make more sense to us a 120V 50/60Hz marine charger for the batteries.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*220 Volt 50 Hz Charger or Isolation Transformer*



JiffyLube said:


> If I use a transformer to step down the voltage to the house appliances and power tools, wouldn't it make more sense to us a 120V 50/60Hz marine charger for the batteries.


If you already have the charger, then from a monetary standpoint, yes, even if an automotive type charger. Just make sure the transformer is a true isolation type, that is the 220 volt input winding is not shared with the 120 volt output. This is an example of an isolation transformer: Marine: Isolation and Boosting Transformers

I checked on several marine battery chargers and could not determine if the chargers isolated the boat from the shore power to prevent electrolysis. Most said suitable for charging marine batteries. Unless you call the manufacturer, this important question is left unanswered. Looks like the sure solution without manufacturer contact is having the battery charger plugged into the isolation transformer.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

LakeSuperiorGeezer said:


> If you already have the charger, then from a monetary standpoint, yes, even if an automotive type charger. Just make sure the transformer is a true isolation type, that is the 220 volt input winding is not shared with the 120 volt output. This is an example of an isolation transformer: Marine: Isolation and Boosting Transformers
> 
> I checked on several marine battery chargers and could not determine if the chargers isolated the boat from the shore power to prevent electrolysis. Most said suitable for charging marine batteries. Unless you call the manufacturer, this important question is left unanswered. Looks like the sure solution without manufacturer contact is having the battery charger plugged into the isolation transformer.


I use now an older marine 120/60 Trace charger/inverter, and it works very good. Looks like the answer is to get a good isolation transformer installed in the boat, and run an adapted power cord from the dock power to the boat's external plug. Change the wiring at the external plug to run to the input side of the transformer, and the output side of the transformer wiring to the ship's electrical panel. Then install a 120/50 marine charger/inverter along side my 120/60 marine charger/inverter, and transfer all my wiring to the 120/50 charger/inverter. When I was back in an area using 120/60, I would just reverse all the wiring taking the transformer out of the equation. Does that makes sense?


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Another person has suggest to me "The most practical solution for a boat is to buy a battery charger rated at 110 to 240 volts, 50 to 60 cycles,(these are quite common) and then obtain your 60 cycle needs from an inverter." This sounds even easier.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

An Isolation transformer is a good thing, and it provides a benefit to your boat in US or international waters. It PREVENTS Galvanic Corrosion. Iso-Trans also prevent reverse polarity (Hot swapped with Neutral) from causing a safety hazard on your boat. Some Iso-Trans can also step the shoreside power up (important in the event that you are at the end of a long dock), or down (important if you go to a 220V country). The down sides of an Iso-Trans are weight (65lbs and up), size (about the size of a bread box), and cost (about $500 plus installation). You are correct in that the Iso-Trans has NO effect on the frequency of the power.

The more common means of preventing Galvanic corrosion (only) is to use a Galvanic Isolator, essentially a set of diodes. This does nothing to step voltage up or down as the Iso-Trans can do. Galvanic Isolators also require that you have a reverse polarity check circuit to alert you to this danger.

I don't believe that ANY battery chargers provide the feature, or function of an Isolation Transformer. Even if they did, they would have to be wired in as your primary power (before the breaker panel).


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

... also,

This link may help understand the differences between them;
SmartGauge Electronics - Isolation Transformers or Galvanic Isolator? 1/2


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Marine charger/inverter*



JiffyLube said:


> I use now an older marine 120/60 Trace charger/inverter, and it works very good. Looks like the answer is to get a good isolation transformer installed in the boat, and run an adapted power cord from the dock power to the boat's external plug. Change the wiring at the external plug to run to the input side of the transformer, and the output side of the transformer wiring to the ship's electrical panel. Then install a 120/50 marine charger/inverter along side my 120/60 marine charger/inverter, and transfer all my wiring to the 120/50 charger/inverter. When I was back in an area using 120/60, I would just reverse all the wiring taking the transformer out of the equation. Does that makes sense?


Since space and weight are usually an issue on a sailboat, plus the rewiring whenever you switch from 50 to 60 Hz, consider purchasing a single marine charger/inverter that works with both 50 and 60 Hz.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Battery Charger Can Provide Isolation*



eherlihy said:


> I don't believe that ANY battery chargers provide the feature, or function of an Isolation Transformer.


I found out that HQ Series Battery Chargers builds battery chargers that will not cause electrolysis that can use 240 volt 50 Hz input. Their chargers are built to the Rules of the American Bureau of Shipping (ABS). These chargers are built like an isolation transformer in that the primary and secondary windings are separate. This means that if you can find a charger that can stay ahead of the average electrical load of all your appliances, that you do not need an isolation transformer if you also have an inverter.


----------



## Echappee (Oct 4, 2009)

When we went to Europe, we found the following site very complete and allowing clear comparisons. Sorry for the spelling but I do not have enough postings to post the link directly.

www (dot) svsarah (dot) com (slash) Whoosh (slash) WhooshPrepPower (dot) htm


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Look At This*



Echappee said:


> When we went to Europe, we found the following site very complete and allowing clear comparisons. Sorry for the spelling but I do not have enough postings to post the link directly.
> 
> www (dot) svsarah (dot) com (slash) Whoosh (slash) WhooshPrepPower (dot) htm


This link is really worth looking at, I think there is nothing more to say:
European Power Onboard


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

LakeSuperiorGeezer said:


> I found out that HQ Series Battery Chargers builds battery chargers that will not cause electrolysis that can use 240 volt 50 Hz input. Their chargers are built to the Rules of the American Bureau of Shipping (ABS). These chargers are built like an isolation transformer in that the primary and secondary windings are separate.


Good. That is a link to the Charles Industries HQ Series of power supplies/battery chargers. But they do NOT address the galvanic corrosion/isolation (electrolysis) issue. Charles Industries also sell a family of Isolation Transformers which would address galvanic isolation.



> This means that if you can find a charger that can stay ahead of the average electrical load of all your appliances, that you do not need an isolation transformer if you also have an inverter.


Is the OP *ONLY *planning to run 12V appliances? (note that I am counting an inverter as an appliance).

If so, then most battery chargers will work, as they all use step down transformers (with separate windings) to product 12V from 110V or 220V. However, he will still have the problem of bringing 110 aboard in one country, then 220 in another country, aboard in a safe manner.

If they are looking to use any AC appliances other than the battery charger / power supply(Microwave/blender), they will still have the problem of incorrect AC voltage frequency to deal with.

Seriously, if I were planning on international travel, I would set my boat up for 110VAC shoreside power (because I live in the USA), and would purchase/rent a 220VAC to 110 VAC EXTERNAL Transformer. When I arrived in 220 land, I would connect the shore power to the conversion transformer (which I would keep on a _very _short chain connected to the dock) and then run my shore power line to the transformer. I would live without the microwave, cause I don't have one on my boat.

Here are some examples of what a typical 3KVA external transformer would look like;


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for all of the suggestions and links to investigate further, and I will!

What got me started on this problem was something I read from an acquaintance that was part of the Pacific Puddle Jump, after asking him what his experiences were in his travels.

He stated:

"I still had a 110v 60 cycle charger/inverter (Heart and then Xantrex). I bought a transformer while in Tahiti. I was able to plug into shore power and use many appliances off of the transformer. My charger/inverter was useless for shore power. Transformers will convert Volts, but not cycles. 50cycles will not allow your 110v 60cycle charger to charge your battery bank. But who wants to be stuck at a dock?

I did have a Honda 2000 portable generator and was able to use it on my shore power input to charge my batteries through the inverter.
Most everyone relies on solar panels and those very noisy wind generators. Remember that wind generators are all but useless off the wind."


----------

